# The forum’s tele-meeting members



## Marcel (May 21, 2020)

From several sides it has been suggested that, with the current lack of social contacts in the CoVId19 pandemy, it might be good to have a realtime meeting with members. If we want to do something like that, someone should take the initiative to start, which I'm doing here.
This is an experiment. If too many people join, casual conversation might be difficult. We propose to do at least an introduction round, so everybody can at least say something. After that we'll have to see.

INFO for 6-6-2020:
Here all you need to know about the meeting. We'll have a beer/wine/coffee/cake or whatever depending of your timezone together (or just grab a beer regardless of the time).

Meeting with ZOOM (Video Conferencing, Web Conferencing, Webinars, Screen Sharing)
Make sure you have the app installed on a device with at least a microphone. Smartphone, tablet or computer will do.

If you want to join, send your email adres to me (

 Marcel
) in a PM. I'll try too keep them private. Registration closes 1 hour before the meeting, as we'll have to prepare from there.
You'll get an email with invitation about 15 minutes before the start of the meeting. There will be a link in that email which you'll have to click in order to join the meeting.

DONT POST YOUR EMAIL IN THIS THREAD!!!!!

Time:
West US sat 06 june 2020 12:00:00 PDT
East US sat 06 june 2020 15:00:00 EDT
Amsterdam sat 06 june 2020 21:00:00 CEST
Melbourne za 07 june 2020 5:00:00 AEST
UK vr 06 june 2020 20:00:00 BST

List of joining members (already provided email):
- 

 Marcel

- 

 rochie

- 

 Njaco

- 

 DerAdlerIstGelandet

- 

 FLYBOYJ

- 

 Capt. Vick

- 

 Vincenzo

- 
X
 XBe02Drvr









===================== Old starting post ============================================
I have no idea if this is feasable or not and how many people are really interested.
There are a couple of problems I can see.

1. timezones, we go to sleep when the Americans wake up, might be a problem
2. Size of the meeting. From experience I know that to large a meeting won't really work.
3. Which platform?

I would like to start to see if there is any interest in such a meeting, so if you could indicate here if you are interested that would be nice. I also would like you to indicate what goal you would like the meeting to have. I've seen ideas to discuss in aviation etc. That would require a more meeting-like organisation I think with a chairman and choosing a subject? I myself would be perfectly fine with just socializing with a couple of you, just sharing a beer.
How big should a meeting be? As many as possible?

What platform should we use? I've no experience with ZOOM, but I have used WebEx and Microsoft Teams/skype in the past. Don't know the pros and cons for each platform.

So if you have any ideas, please put them here. If it's not to be, that would be perfectly fine as well. I'm sure all of you are capable of organising something like this in a smaller setting if necessary.


----------



## rochie (May 21, 2020)

I'm willing go give it a go,

 i think just a casual meet up could be best just to say hi and put faces and voices to members.
A structured meeting with an agenda might seem like work 

I have never used any sort of video conferencing platform but I'm sure I'll manage !


----------



## Browning303 (May 21, 2020)

Yeah I also think let's just give this a go with a handful of people who say they're interested, it can be a little test of the concept. Let's just have a beer and a chat and see how it goes?

As for the platform, Skype, Zoom whatever is fine with me. Generally they're all free, easy to install and do exactly the same thing.

Generally speaking, US time is six hours behind European time but obviously that changes a little depending on location. But how about we do this in the evening European time and that way it's the afternoon for any Americans that want to join us?

Why don't we try it on Friday or Saturday this weekend?


----------



## Marcel (May 21, 2020)

Agreed. If we have a couple of guys wanting to join, we should do one this weekend.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 21, 2020)

I am all for this.

The problem is time zones. We are literally spread out all over the world. If you do it during the week for instance, many of us here in the US are working when those of you in Europe are off work, and many of those in Asia are sleeping. If you do it on weekends, it can still be difficult to coordinate still because of timezones, and people having family commitments.

it’s not impossible, just difficult to coordinate

I use zoom pretty regularly to have beers with my friends on Saturdays. Usually it is around 7:30 PM our local time, since we all have kids, and wait until they are in bed. It works well, and we are a group of 4 to 6 usually. Someone has to have an account, and send out invites. I have an account as I usually set everything up amongst my friends.


----------



## Marcel (May 21, 2020)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> I am all for this.
> 
> The problem is time zones. We are literally spread out all over the world. If you do it during the week for instance, many of us here in the US are working when those of you in Europe are off work, and many of those in Asia are sleeping. If you do it on weekends, it can still be difficult to coordinate still because of timezones, and people having family commitments.
> 
> ...


I think key is that we should not have the illusion that everybody can join. Or maybe split it into more small meetings?

I'll see if I can install this Zoom thing, I'm using Linux and have no idea if they have a client for my platform. Maybe we should try if it works?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 21, 2020)

Zoom is easy to use and free.


----------



## Marcel (May 21, 2020)

I just installed it. There is a version in the package management. It does start, no idea if it works.


----------



## rochie (May 21, 2020)

Installed zoom on my kindle earlier so if we pick that im good to go


----------



## Marcel (May 21, 2020)

rochie said:


> Installed zoom on my kindle earlier so if we pick that im good to go


Don't know how to call you Karl, otherwise I would try that.


----------



## Freebird (May 21, 2020)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> I am all for this.
> 
> The problem is time zones. We are literally spread out all over the world. If you do it during the week for instance, many of us here in the US are working when those of you in Europe are off work, and many of those in Asia are sleeping. If you do it on weekends, it can still be difficult to coordinate still because of timezones, and people having family commitments.
> 
> ...




So if I have my time zones right, if it was on a Saturday 7pm British summer time, that would be 8pm for the central European members (Germany, Poland, Netherlands etc), 2pm US Eastern time, and 11am on the West Coast. 
The Aussie members would needto get up about 4am to put on their wobbly boots, but some sacrifices must be made.


----------



## Marcel (May 21, 2020)

So my preference would be coming friday or saturday, about 20:00 CET. Zoom seems to work just fine on Linux, much better than MSTeams. Haven't tried a meeting, though. Hope you all can understand my thick Dutch accent  (I know you do, Karl)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (May 21, 2020)

No problem - when Karl's had a few beers, he sounds Dutch anyway !!
Sorry I can't join in - haven't got a web cam or microphone, and don't own a 'smart' phone.


----------



## rochie (May 21, 2020)

Marcel said:


> Don't know how to call you Karl, otherwise I would try that.


Just sent you an invite via messenger


----------



## rochie (May 21, 2020)

Marcel said:


> So my preference would be coming friday or saturday, about 20:00 CET. Zoom seems to work just fine on Linux, much better than MSTeams. Haven't tried a meeting, though. Hope you all can understand my thick Dutch accent  (I know you do, Karl)


That sounds ok to me, though must remember to speak english not the dodgy northern dialect i normally use


----------



## Marcel (May 21, 2020)

I heard Zoom has a limit of 40 per call minutes for the free acount?


----------



## Crimea_River (May 21, 2020)

Yes, the free version limits the meetings to 40 minutes.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 21, 2020)

Marcel said:


> So my preference would be coming friday or saturday, about 20:00 CET. Zoom seems to work just fine on Linux, much better than MSTeams. Haven't tried a meeting, though. Hope you all can understand my thick Dutch accent  (I know you do, Karl)



You all are more than welcome. I would not be able to. I am in CST time, so 2000 CET is 1300 CST. I would still be working.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 21, 2020)

Marcel said:


> I heard Zoom has a limit of 40 per call minutes for the free acount?



They have lifted the 40 minute limit because of COVID-19. It is now unlimited.


----------



## Marcel (May 21, 2020)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> You all are more than welcome. I would not be able to. I am in CST time, so 2000 CET is 1300 CST. I would still be working.


Chris how about saturday?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 21, 2020)

Crimea_River said:


> Yes, the free version limits the meetings to 40 minutes.



It has been lifted. I do Zoom Beer Calls every weekend with friends. The last one was 2 hours and 4 beers long.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 21, 2020)

Marcel said:


> iChris how about saturday?



I can do Saturday.


----------



## Marcel (May 21, 2020)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> I can do Saturday.


Nice, If you want to do it a bit later or earlier is also fine with me. Let's see what the others think.

Karl and I just tested zoom with the two of us. Worked fine, even Linux.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 21, 2020)

I will have to check with the commander in chief still. Not sure what she has planned for me.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (May 21, 2020)

Marcel said:


> Nice, If you want to do it a bit later or earlier is also fine with me. Let's see what the others think.
> 
> Karl and I just tested zoom with the two of us. Worked fine, even Linux.


My wife and daughter didnt know if they were more surprised i could use zoom or that i had friends

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (May 21, 2020)

Okay guys, so let me know who want to join. I think Adler had a good point that in the US they are still working on friday. So I guess saturday is the best option. Who is going to join and who is going to set up the meeting?


----------



## rochie (May 21, 2020)

I'm in for Saturday, any time is good, i have nowhere i need to be


----------



## TheMadPenguin (May 21, 2020)

Zoom ... we should use puttputtputt since we're WWII aircraft, not jets.
We talk in our sleep, so timezones are no problem (Professors talk in other people's sleep).
Home Schooling: The teacher drinks in class, and swears in class, but what can you do? She's also sleeping with the Principal! 

I'd welcome an invite...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 21, 2020)

I will try on Saturday.


----------



## XBe02Drvr (May 21, 2020)

Saturday works for me, but I'll have to stick with the phone option, as my ancient laptop goes on strike whenever I attempt video conferencing. Please don't set it up for GoToMeeting or GoToWebinar, as those aps crash my phone.
Thanks,
Wes


----------



## Snowygrouch (May 21, 2020)

Marcel said:


> From several sides it has been suggested that, with the current lack of social contacts in the CoVId19 pandemy, it might be good to have a realtime meeting with members. If we want to do something like that, someone should take the initiative to start, which I'm doing here.
> .



Sounds like fun, I`ll try to join in .


----------



## Airframes (May 21, 2020)

Just a thought - is it possible to record the first couple of sessions, or at least part of them, and post on the forum so we can all see ?
I'd join in if I had the right equipment - and knew how to work it. Last 'high tech' comms kit I used was Clansman and then the PRC 319 - and even they were complex compared to the old A41 set !


----------



## MiTasol (May 21, 2020)

Airframes said:


> Sorry I can't join in - haven't got a web cam or microphone, and don't own a 'smart' phone.



Smart lad.
I do own an android so called smart phone but have most features turned off. I just use it as a phone, camera, planner and notepad.
My work phone had facetime which was good for one on ones where the other person needed to see what was being discussed.


----------



## Airframes (May 21, 2020)

With my knackered, bent, stiff fingers, if I had a 'smart' phone, I'd probably launch a ICBM without being aware of it !
Anyway, I have a basic 'phone for calls and text messages, which is all i need. I'd rather walk around seeing the sky, landscape, traffic and obstacles, than spend my life with my face bent into a stupid bl**dy electronic box !
There's a complete generation out there who have never seen the sky, cos they're always on their smart phone !


----------



## MiTasol (May 21, 2020)

Airframes said:


> With my knackered, bent, stiff fingers, if I had a 'smart' phone, I'd probably launch a ICBM without being aware of it !
> Anyway, I have a basic 'phone for calls and text messages, which is all i need. I'd rather walk around seeing the sky, landscape, traffic and obstacles, than spend my life with my face bent into a stupid bl**dy electronic box !
> There's a complete generation out there who have never seen the sky, cos they're always on their smart phone !


and do not know how to have a conversation face to face

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (May 21, 2020)

Exactly !
Before the 'lock down', there were three "twenty somethings" sitting, together, in my local pub. All three were on their 'phones, gaming or texting, and not talking to each other - for an hour !!
The way things are going, the human race will revert to Stone Age communication when face to face - "Grunt", "Uh". etc - which is already happening with the proliferation of abbreviated titles, such as 'App'. If it means 'Application', then for ****s sake call it such !
I'm now go t kit f fd n dr, tn bd !

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Freebird (May 21, 2020)

rochie said:


> My wife and daughter didnt know if they were more surprised i could use zoom or that i had friends


Or that anyone South of the Humber could properly understand you? 

Our two tenants who moved out were Geordies, wifey could barely understand them. 
(I think they didn't like the colour I had painted the tenant's patio in - West Ham Maroon.... Sorry luv  )


----------



## rochie (May 21, 2020)

Freebird said:


> Or that anyone South of the Humber could properly understand you?
> 
> Our two tenants who moved out were Geordies, wifey could barely understand them.
> (I think they didn't like the colour I had painted the tenant's patio in - West Ham Maroon.... Sorry luv  )


ah dinnae soonds canny like !


----------



## MiTasol (May 21, 2020)

Airframes said:


> Exactly !
> Before the 'lock down', there were three "twenty somethings" sitting, together, in my local pub. All three were on their 'phones, gaming or texting, and not talking to each other - for an hour !!
> The way things are going, the human race will revert to Stone Age communication when face to face - "Grunt", "Uh". etc - which is already happening with the proliferation of abbreviated titles, such as 'App'. If it means 'Application', then for ****s sake call it such !
> I'm now go t kit f fd n dr, tn bd !



Reminds me of an old Alex cartoon some thirty plus years ago. Alex was in his car and remembered he had not told someone something so he called him on his mobile. The other person was sitting next to him in the car.


----------



## Airframes (May 21, 2020)

Weyayemanthat'sacannycolour bonny lad !
Divvn't na why peeple cannit unnerstan Geordies - we spoke proper england, not like them suthen lardy da types man !

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## pbehn (May 21, 2020)

Freebird said:


> Or that anyone South of the Humber could properly understand you?
> 
> Our two tenants who moved out were Geordies, wifey could barely understand them.
> (I think they didn't like the colour I had painted the tenant's patio in - West Ham Maroon.... Sorry luv  )


That would be Burnley colours, no wonder they left.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 21, 2020)

*SO WHAT TIME!?*

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Freebird (May 21, 2020)

FLYBOYJ said:


> *SO WHAT TIME!?*



Well if the gentleman is in the Mile High City (or thereabouts) it would be

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Freebird (May 21, 2020)

Airframes said:


> Just a thought - is it possible to record the first couple of sessions, or at least part of them, and post on the forum so we can all see ?


Interesting idea...
Hopefully by someone more technically adept than you or i!






I finally had to trade in my flip phone for a smart phone as the carrier demanded that I upgrade to G4...

Now the damn thing keeps butt-dialing people.


----------



## XBe02Drvr (May 21, 2020)

Freebird said:


> I finally had to trade in my flip phone for a smart phone as the carrier demanded that I upgrade to G4...
> 
> Now the damn thing keeps butt-dialing people.


Over here in the colonies we're a little more refined; we call it "pocket dialing", and it kept happening to me until I figured out how to lock the screen. Now I have to punch in a string of numbers before the screen will come alive.


----------



## Marcel (May 22, 2020)

Airframes
I’m not really fond of the idea to record this and put it out on the open internet, sorry. If you have only a microphone, that would be fine, too.

Okay guys, do we agree on Saturday 20:00h CET?

I’m not sure but I think you’ll need to provide an email address so you can be invited. You can send it to me by PM. And of course you should install the Zoom app.

So you're in when you provide me your email adres, I'll promise to keep them private. I will make a list in the first post of this thread listing everybody who has registered..

PLEASE DON’T PUT YOUR EMAIL HERE IN THIS THREAD!


I'll keep an overview in the first post of this thread. Corona-Tele meeting members?

Make sure you are on the list after you registered. If you are not there while you think you registered, please send me a message.


----------



## Marcel (May 22, 2020)

XBe02Drvr said:


> Saturday works for me, but I'll have to stick with the phone option, as my ancient laptop goes on strike whenever I attempt video conferencing. Please don't set it up for GoToMeeting or GoToWebinar, as those aps crash my phone.
> Thanks,
> Wes


It'll be Zoom. But a smartphone is fine, I guess that'll work.


----------



## Freebird (May 22, 2020)

Marcel said:


> Airframes
> I’m not really fond of the idea to record this and put it out on the open internet, sorry. If you have only a microphone, that would be fine, too.
> 
> Okay guys, do we agree on Saturday 20:00h CET?
> .



Just so that everyone calculates accurately, 8pm Central European *Summer* Time, correct?

6pm GMT (6pm UTC)

8pm CEST Central European Summer Time (GMT +2 or UTC +2)
7pm British Summer Time (GMT +1)
2pm in New York (Eastern Daylight Time) GMT -4
Noon in Denver (Mountain Daylight time) GMT -6
11 am in Los Angeles (Pacific Daylight Time) GMT -7

For those of you that live in the weird and wacky places without Daylight savings (Arizona, Saskatchewan, Japan, parts of Australia?) you'll need to calculate your time difference from 6pm UTC.


----------



## Marcel (May 22, 2020)

Freebird said:


> Just so that everyone calculates accurately, 8pm Central European *Summer* Time, correct?
> 
> 6pm GMT (6pm UTC)
> 
> ...


Correct, I already put some of those in the first post.
One of the problems might be that it is too big with too many people, so maybe we'll have to have some structure in the meeting instead of casual conversation. I would suggest at least to have an introduction round, so to give everybody at least one chance to say something.

Guys, keep an eye on the first post, I'll update that regularely. Make sure you have read it before tomorrow.


----------



## Marcel (May 22, 2020)

Freebird


 FLYBOYJ


 TheMadPenguin
and 

 Snowygrouch
make sure you read the first post here again if you want to join.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 23, 2020)

Sorry I did not make this one gents. We had a beautiful day today, and this was the first weekend in two years I have not been stuck doing school stuff since going back to school. The wife wanted to go hiking with the kids. Honestly, it felt good too.


----------



## Freebird (May 23, 2020)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Sorry I did not make this one gents. We had a beautiful day today, and this was the first weekend in two years I have not been stuck doing school stuff since going back to school. The wife wanted to go hiking with the kids. Honestly, it felt good too.


No worries, someone drank a beer in your honor. 

Great to catch up with the old gang.
Anyways we understand, when the C-in-C of the house gives gives marching orders we need to march.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 23, 2020)

Next time Chris. Family always first!!!

GREAT CHATTING WITH YOU GUYS! WE HAVE TO DO THIS AGAIN SOON!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 24, 2020)

I will make it in next time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (May 24, 2020)

FLYBOYJ said:


> Next time Chris. Family always first!!!
> 
> GREAT CHATTING WITH YOU GUYS! WE HAVE TO DO THIS AGAIN SOON!!!


Yeah, this was awesome.


----------



## Snowygrouch (May 24, 2020)

Marcel said:


> Yeah, this was awesome.



Sorry I couldnt make it, will join next time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (May 24, 2020)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Sorry I did not make this one gents. We had a beautiful day today, and this was the first weekend in two years I have not been stuck doing school stuff since going back to school. The wife wanted to go hiking with the kids. Honestly, it felt good too.


Okay, now you’ll have to organise the next one  
It’s okay Chris, as Joe said, family first.


----------



## rochie (May 24, 2020)

It really was great chatting with you guys, a very pleasant way to spend a few hours

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (May 24, 2020)

rochie said:


> It really was great chatting with you guys, a very pleasant way to spend a few hours


First thing my wife said when I finally stubled into bed at midnight: "Well, that was a long chat..."

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (May 24, 2020)

Marcel said:


> First thing my wife said when I finally stubled into bed at midnight: "Well, that was a long chat..."


yes i got something similar

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (May 24, 2020)

Next time we’ll call it the Ww2aircraft pub.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (May 30, 2020)

Okay guys, what do you think, should we organise another meeting?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (May 30, 2020)

Marcel said:


> Okay guys, what do you think, should we organise another meeting?


I'm in if room


----------



## XBe02Drvr (May 30, 2020)

Me2


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 30, 2020)




----------



## Marcel (May 30, 2020)

Okay, when?


----------



## rochie (May 30, 2020)

As i am still on furlough i am very flexible on time, so whenever is best for you guys that are still working !


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 30, 2020)

When?


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 30, 2020)

I would like to join this time, if only to show my ugly face!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (May 30, 2020)

Tomorrow ( sunday )any good ?


----------



## rochie (May 30, 2020)

Capt. Vick said:


> I would like to join this time, if only to show my ugly face!


i will hide all my EE Lightning stuff so they are not in the background

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (May 30, 2020)

No, no - show them, right up close !!!


----------



## Freebird (May 30, 2020)

Capt. Vick said:


> I would like to join this time, if only to show my ugly face!


Wait, that's not you in the Avatar?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (May 31, 2020)

Tonight is okay I think ( have to ask the commander in chief as Adler put it)


----------



## Freebird (May 31, 2020)

Marcel said:


> Tonight is okay I think ( have to ask the commander in chief as Adler put it)


Same time as the last one?

8pm Netherlands
7pm Britain
2pm Eastern Daylight 
Noon MDT
11am Pacific


Looks like I will have to skip this one though...


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 31, 2020)

I'll try to make it, was planning to go flying later this morning.


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 31, 2020)

I will try to make it! Wait, do I have to give someone an email address?


----------



## Marcel (May 31, 2020)

I’m not sure if I can make it, so someone else has to set this up.


----------



## rochie (May 31, 2020)

So do we have any definite members for a meeting?
It would be better for me at 8pm uk time, is that too late ?


----------



## Marcel (May 31, 2020)

Yeah for me that would be better. Do we have anyone attending? Or is it just you and me Karl?


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 31, 2020)

Not looking good for me. Family stuff.


----------



## Marcel (May 31, 2020)

I think we can better postpone until next weekend. Then everybody can arrange things so they can attend if they want.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (May 31, 2020)

Yes lets do that, i am out now for tonight now, wife wants to watch a movie, sorry guys.


----------



## Marcel (May 31, 2020)

Have a good time, Karl. Guys, let's set the next ww2aircraft pub on next Saturday, I think it's the 6th?


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 31, 2020)

Actually it's a meeting for the EE Lightning haters club. A good time will be had by all.


----------



## Airframes (May 31, 2020)

Now, now, don't push it - Karl may get you !


----------



## rochie (May 31, 2020)

Capt. Vick said:


> Actually it's a meeting for the EE Lightning haters club. A good time will be had by all.


One senses one is being provoked !

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (May 31, 2020)

One would be correct!


----------



## Airframes (May 31, 2020)

Hello One, this is another One. Is one going to retaliate with one Red Top, over.


----------



## rochie (May 31, 2020)

Airframes said:


> Hello One, this is another One. Is one going to retaliate with one Red Top, over.


no let the poor misguided soul from the colonies have his fun ! 
shan't upset him, could lead to a waste of tea !

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (May 31, 2020)

Very true, and we wouldn't want that, would we, what !


----------



## rochie (May 31, 2020)

No old fruit, what would we have with the scones ?


----------



## Airframes (May 31, 2020)

I suppose we could put up with sherry .............


----------



## TheMadPenguin (May 31, 2020)

E.E. Lightning looks like a pregnant MiG.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 31, 2020)

Oh that's saying alot.


----------



## rochie (Jun 1, 2020)

So to get back to being serious for a second.

are we going to try again this coming weekend ?
saturday or sunday, which is best for you guys ?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 1, 2020)

Either. I will make a serious effort to attend. The later the better though.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Jun 1, 2020)

Shall we say 21:00h Central European Summertime on Saturday? (That’s 20:00h for our British friends)

Say yay if you want to attent and if you were not there the last time, send me an email address I can use to invite you!


----------



## rochie (Jun 1, 2020)

Marcel said:


> Shall we say 21:00h Central European Summertime on Saturday? (That’s 20:00h for our British friends)
> 
> Say yay if you want to attent and if you were not there the last time, send me an email address I can use to invite you!


thats good for me, i'm in


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 1, 2020)

No idea what time that is on the east coast of US and too lazy to look it up. Any ideas?


----------



## Marcel (Jun 1, 2020)

Look up the first post in the thread an add 1 hour. I’m also too lazy


----------



## Airframes (Jun 1, 2020)

If it's 20.00 hrs in the UK, then it's 15.00 hrs in New York.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 1, 2020)

3:00 pm to you sniveling civilians. (I noticed there was no 15 on my clock) Thank you Terry, and now for something completely different:

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jun 1, 2020)

Jan ??

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Njaco (Jun 2, 2020)

Ok, I'm in!!

Few Questions:

1. If Zoom is a problem, have you tried Jitsi Meet? I use it for my band and its easy and free.

2. Marcel, I need your email for registration.

3.Where do you download Zoom from?


----------



## rochie (Jun 2, 2020)

Njaco said:


> Ok, I'm in!!
> 
> Few Questions:
> 
> ...


From here Chris

Video Conferencing, Web Conferencing, Webinars, Screen Sharing


----------



## Marcel (Jun 2, 2020)

Njaco said:


> Ok, I'm in!!
> 
> Few Questions:
> 
> ...


FANTASTIC. Glad you are joining Chris, making me looking even more forward to this meeting again. You do have my email, right? But if I'm going to host it it's the other way around, I'll set it up with zoom and send you the invitation by email.

So who have we got at the moment?
Jim, Karl, Vincenzo, me, Chris? Is Joe 

 FLYBOYJ
joining again? Who else? 

 DerAdlerIstGelandet
, Chris can you make it on Saturday?

Would love to see some more.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 2, 2020)

Marcel said:


> FANTASTIC. Glad you are joining Chris, making me looking even more forward to this meeting again. You do have my email, right? But if I'm going to host it it's the other way around, I'll set it up with zoom and send you the invitation by email.
> 
> So who have we got at the moment?
> Jim, Karl, Vincenzo, me, Chris? Is Joe
> ...



As of right now, no I cannot. I am supposed to be returning from a wedding in Florida, but that is up in the air. I’ll let you know.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 2, 2020)

Getting excited! May build something...nah...


----------



## Njaco (Jun 2, 2020)

Saturday is good for me. I do not have your email Marcel. And where do you download Zoom at?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 2, 2020)

Marcel


Shoot me the invite.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Jun 2, 2020)

Njaco said:


> Saturday is good for me. I do not have your email Marcel. And where do you download Zoom at?


I’ve sent you a pm, but I think it’s only necessary for the one setting up the meeting to have your address, so he can send you an invitation.
For zoom, it depends on what system you want to run it on. For me it’s in the software Center on my Linux system. I noticed that for iOS devices it’s in the Apple AppStore s well, so I guess it’s also in the Google Playstore for Android. For Windows you can download the app from their website which is here Video Conferencing, Web Conferencing, Webinars, Screen Sharing


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Jun 3, 2020)

I can do Sunday. Got to go help a friend with her boat on Saturday.
Cheers,
Wes


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 3, 2020)

XBe02Drvr said:


> I can do Sunday. *Got to go help a friend with her boat on Saturday.*
> Cheers,
> Wes



Is that what they call it now? 

Bow Chicka Wow Wow

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Jun 3, 2020)

Okay, later this week, I'll make an overview like last time, with times, participants and instructions. Hopefully we can get another 1 or 2 members who want to attend.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 3, 2020)

I’m in as of right now. My flights were cancelled.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Jun 3, 2020)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> I’m in as of right now. My flights were cancelled.


Pitty for you, good for us  Hope to see you on Saturday, my friend.


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Jun 3, 2020)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Is that what they call it now?
> 
> Bow Chicka Wow Wow


Bow wow is appropriate; it's a solar powered all electric 24 foot houseboat that weighs 2 1/2 tons and has a 10hp electric motor. Comfort, not speed. I can sail my 22 foot sailboat in circles around her when she's underway. She's the mechanic and hull tech, I'm the electro-geek.
Don't let the skipper hear the "chicka" part, she'll personally chuck you overboard, and won't need any help from me to do it!




Cheers,
Wes

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Jun 5, 2020)

I updated the first post Corona-Tele meeting members?

got 7 people at the moment. 

 Vincenzo
told me his English is not good. Don't know if any of you can speak a little Italian?


----------



## Vincenzo (Jun 5, 2020)

Marcel said:


> I updated the first post Corona-Tele meeting members?
> 
> got 7 people at the moment.
> 
> ...



not good is too, is hopeless


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 5, 2020)

Who cares? We can use sign language. The more beer people drink, the better we can communicate.

of course I will be alcohol free due to some meds I am taking for my shoulder inflammation at the moment. Got some physical therapy this afternoon too.


----------



## Marcel (Jun 5, 2020)

I upa


DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Who cares? We can use sign language. The more beer people drink, the better we can communicate.
> 
> of course I will be alcohol free due to some meds I am taking for my shoulder inflammation at the moment. Got some physical therapy this afternoon too.


 don’t worry, I’ll drink for you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jun 5, 2020)

I can see what will happen by the end of this session - Vincenzo will be speaking perfect English, Marcel will be speaking Italian, and Karl will be fluent in Dutch !
Ah, the wonders of beer !!!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Jun 5, 2020)

Marcel said:


> don’t worry, I’ll drink for you.


I'll help too !


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 5, 2020)

I guess I'll do my bit...with the beer I mean.


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Jun 5, 2020)

Marcel said:


> I updated the first post Corona-Tele meeting members?
> 
> got 7 people at the moment.
> 
> ...


Count me in. Thunderstorms forecast for Saturday, boat repair now on for Sunday.
Cheers,
Wes


----------



## Marcel (Jun 5, 2020)

XBe02Drvr said:


> Count me in.


Ah, no helping of the lady with the boat?


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Jun 5, 2020)

Marcel said:


> Ah, no helping of the lady with the boat?


Postponed one day. The electric motor has issues.


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Jun 5, 2020)

Working out in the open on a 54 volt DC system in a thunderstorm just doesn't light my fire.


----------



## Marcel (Jun 5, 2020)

Added you


----------



## Marcel (Jun 6, 2020)

Okay, we have a nice group with 8 people. I'll try to setup the meeting, so you can expect an invitation on your email within half an hour if everything goes right.
Please check the first email, and if I forgott someone, please tell me.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Jun 6, 2020)

Marcel said:


> Okay, we have a nice group with 8 people. I'll try to setup the meeting, so you can expect an invitation on your email within half an hour if everything goes right.
> Please check the first email, and if I forgott someone, please tell me.


Marcel, I'm Johnny come lately, and my invitation email is not in my inbox. Is it all over already?
Wes


----------



## Marcel (Jun 6, 2020)

Sent you a pm


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Jun 6, 2020)

BTW, FWIW, Tstorms ended early and we tackled the motor (Torqueedo 4.0). Alas, the lower drive unit ($1600), which includes the drive motor and reduction gears is toast. Ouch!
Sorry to miss you all.
Cheers.
Wes


----------



## Marcel (Jun 6, 2020)

You can still join for a bit


----------



## Vincenzo (Jun 6, 2020)

also if i understand near nothing was a nice meeting

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Jun 6, 2020)

Vincenzo said:


> also if i understand near nothing was a nice meeting


It was great to see you Vincenzo, i enjoyed seeing your grandfathers medals and your unit badge, thank you my friend.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 6, 2020)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 6, 2020)

Great talking to you guys!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Njaco (Jun 6, 2020)

Hey guys, sorry I missed it. My band uses Jitsi Meet to do this. Its free and has unlimited time. We have talked for 2 plus hours. And you can have about 50 people on at the same time. If everyone wants to try, we can pick a day and try unless Zoom is ok. I'm pissed I missed everyone.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 6, 2020)

I think we'll just have to do another one!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 6, 2020)

FLYBOYJ said:


> View attachment 584206



Who is that ugly sod in the bottom right? Looks like his head is on upside down!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 6, 2020)

Only 1 guy drinking! WTF????


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 6, 2020)

And I screwed up and missed out again folks. I truly am sorry. The Commander in Chief had me out viewing land for sale. We are looking some good acreage out in the country to build our next house.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Jun 6, 2020)

FLYBOYJ said:


> I think we'll just have to do another one!


Roger that! Concur.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Jun 6, 2020)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> And I screwed up and missed out again folks. I truly am sorry. The Commander in Chief had me out viewing land for sale. We are looking some good acreage out in the country to build our next house.


Sometimes ya just gotta pull rank!
I should talk, I got wrapped up in troubleshooting the houseboat motor and spaced most of the meeting.


----------



## Marcel (Jun 7, 2020)

It’s in the name. Chris rhymes with miss.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Jun 7, 2020)

Njaco said:


> Hey guys, sorry I missed it. My band uses Jitsi Meet to do this. Its free and has unlimited time. We have talked for 2 plus hours. And you can have about 50 people on at the same time. If everyone wants to try, we can pick a day and try unless Zoom is ok. I'm pissed I missed everyone.


Zoom was fine and even works on my self build OS.


----------



## Marcel (Jun 7, 2020)

Btw guys, was great to see you. 

 Vincenzo
, glad you were there although you could not understand most of it. Good idea to hook up the computer, chatting helped.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Jun 7, 2020)

Hey Jim just realised 2 hours and we never once discussed the EE Lightning !


----------



## Njaco (Jun 7, 2020)

Marcel said:


> It’s in the name. Chris rhymes with miss.


HEY! Wait a minute.......


----------



## Njaco (Jun 7, 2020)

Marcel said:


> Zoom was fine and even works on my self build OS.


But you only have 40 minutes? Am I correct? And a limited number of people? Jitsi Meet doesn't have that. Just offering a different solution. No worries.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 7, 2020)

Njaco said:


> But you only have 40 minutes? Am I correct? And a limited number of people? Jitsi Meet doesn't have that. Just offering a different solution. No worries.



No, they lifted that after the pandemic started. My friends and I use it for much longer when we meet up for beers. Just easier because we are in the same time zone


----------



## Marcel (Jun 7, 2020)

Njaco said:


> But you only have 40 minutes? Am I correct? And a limited number of people? Jitsi Meet doesn't have that. Just offering a different solution. No worries.


So yesterdayit turned out that it first tells you that you only have 40 minutes, then after 40 minutes you get a message that the call is upgraded to unlimited. I think it’s maximum of 100 people, which seems to be enough as we’ve had a maximum of 8 up until now. but I’ll keep Jitsie in mind and will see if it runs on Linux. Als long as it’s performs better than Skype it should be good.

so I see there is still some enthusiasm to do another one. I suggest you guys come up with a date then.


----------



## Vincenzo (Jun 7, 2020)

rochie said:


> It was great to see you Vincenzo, i enjoyed seeing your grandfathers medals and your unit badge, thank you my friend.



i just did some research on google, for the english words, so i can write that is the infantry beret flash or better was, now is little different in the style


----------



## rochie (Jun 7, 2020)

Vincenzo said:


> i just did some research on google, for the english words, so i can write that is the infantry beret flash or better was, now is little different in the style


ah we call it a cap badge, i have put mine somewhere safe and now cannot find it !


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 7, 2020)

rochie said:


> Hey Jim just realised 2 hours and we never once discussed the EE Lightning !



As I planned. Why speak of such drivel and nonsense?


----------



## Freebird (Jun 8, 2020)

Njaco said:


> Hey guys, sorry I missed it.


Yeah, we know - too busy rioting over in Philly to hang out with the gang... 

Hope you miscreants didn't crack the Liberty Bell or anything.


----------



## TheMadPenguin (Jun 10, 2020)

rochie said:


> Hey Jim just realised 2 hours and we never once discussed the EE Lightning !


Things are bad, but not that bad.
We'll save the depressamistic ruminations for a sorrier day.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Aug 23, 2020)

While the Covid still seems to refuse to disappear, you guys think we should do another one?


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 23, 2020)

I'm game


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Aug 23, 2020)

FLYBOYJ said:


> I'm game


Ditto


----------



## Vincenzo (Aug 23, 2020)

Ok


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 23, 2020)

I’m game. I’ll do my best to make it this time.


----------



## Marcel (Aug 24, 2020)

Graeme
told me he was also interested.


----------



## Snowygrouch (Aug 24, 2020)

I`d be interested.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 24, 2020)

Yes. Would like that.


----------



## Peter Gunn (Aug 24, 2020)

Sounds interesting but I'm too much of a depressed grouch to be of any good company.


----------



## Snowygrouch (Aug 24, 2020)

Peter Gunn said:


> Sounds interesting but I'm too much of a depressed grouch to be of any good company.



Isnt that half the point, firstly we all are, and secondly chatting about planes fixes it (a bit)

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Peter Gunn (Aug 24, 2020)

True, but you guys have relevant things to say, me, not so much.


----------



## Vincenzo (Aug 24, 2020)

Peter Gunn said:


> True, but you guys have relevant things to say, me, not so much.


I'll join and i don't talk English, so you can drink a beer like me

EDIT: and as a noted from Snowygrouch your statistic suggest otherwise

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snowygrouch (Aug 24, 2020)

Peter Gunn said:


> True, but you guys have relevant things to say, me, not so much.









542 likes and 113 trophies suggests otherwise.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 24, 2020)

Vincenzo had some cool things to show us, very cool things...


----------



## Peter Gunn (Aug 25, 2020)

Snowygrouch said:


> View attachment 592675
> 
> 
> 542 likes and 113 trophies suggests otherwise.


First let me apologize for being so negative, this past week had me questioning my own self worth and unfortunately it started boiling over into my posts here, please forgive me for that. It was not my intent to look for compliments etc.

Second, thank you for your kind words, they were simple but struck a very strong chord with me. Mom always said, never underestimate what a few kind words may do for someone, well, you proved that today, thank you.

I would also say, that if there's a tele-meeting, count me in schedule allowing.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Peter Gunn (Aug 25, 2020)

Vincenzo said:


> I'll join and i don't talk English, so you can drink a beer like me
> 
> EDIT: and as a noted from Snowygrouch your statistic suggest otherwise


Thank you Vincenzo, the same as I wrote for Snowygouch applies to you and your kind words, much appreciated.


----------



## Marcel (Aug 25, 2020)

Peter Gunn
, sounds like you really need this meeting. I’ll see if 

 Njaco
would like to join. He missed the last one, just like 

 DerAdlerIstGelandet
. Hope you guys have a little patience. I’m feeling a little under the weather at the moment so I had the doctors scratching the backside of my eyeballs again in hunt for a virus. Will try to set this up when I’m feeling a bit better

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 25, 2020)

Get well my friend.


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Aug 25, 2020)

Relax, de-stress, smell the roses, take care. We'll talk...later.


----------



## Mainly28s (Aug 26, 2020)

I missed the first one, but depending on the time and date, I would be interested in a virtual meetup.


----------



## R Leonard (Aug 27, 2020)

If the timing is right I'll play, but so sorry, no camera on the machine so you won't see my locks carefully cultivated since February.


----------



## Marcel (Aug 28, 2020)

Okay, next week I’ll plan this.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Aug 28, 2020)

i will more than likely miss the next one unless it is on a Monday, Tuesday or Wednesday as i am now back at work the other 4 days of the week


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 28, 2020)

Damn work, always ruining things!


----------



## Marcel (Aug 28, 2020)

you can put a laptop over your kitchen sink and talk while you are showing off with making all the food

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 28, 2020)

I will be camping with my family Wednesday, Thursday, and Friday so I am not available then.

Saturday morning I am taking a 3 hour exam in one of my Masters degree classes.

Sunday afternoon I have two Fantasy Football Drafts.

otherwise I am available.


----------



## rochie (Aug 28, 2020)

Marcel said:


> you can put a laptop over your kitchen sink and talk while you are showing off with making all the food


you know that could be possible !


----------



## Marcel (Aug 30, 2020)

Okay, I've sent a message to 

 Njaco
as well. Feeling better now. So can start planning. 

 DerAdlerIstGelandet
, seems like your schedule is quite full this week. Would the week after be better? 
I'm in no hurry, best to find a time and date that suites as many people as possible. I'm still planning from CET as that seems the easiest, especially since none of the Aussies or Kiewies seem to be interested. If we start from US East or west coast time, it usually will end up in the middle of the night for us Europeans, so then I guess weekends are preferred (maybe weekend is best anyway as quite some of us are working during the day).


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 30, 2020)

Yes the following week would be better.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 31, 2020)

Sounds good


----------



## Marcel (Aug 31, 2020)

Okay, how does Saturday 12 September sound? Let’s do 20:00h CET? That’s 14:00h east coast time and 11:00h west coast. 
good idea?

Reactions: Agree Agree:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Aug 31, 2020)

Works for me.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 31, 2020)

Should work for me.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 31, 2020)

I have an event that morning but should be home by noon. Worse case I'll jump on a little late


----------



## Mainly28s (Aug 31, 2020)

Bummer- the Mrs has booked us in with some friends that evening.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 31, 2020)

Sounds good at this moment


----------



## Snowygrouch (Sep 4, 2020)

Works for me


----------



## rochie (Sep 4, 2020)

send me an invite and if its quiet at work i may jump in for a little bit, you might even see me cooking stuff or more likely washing pans !

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Sep 4, 2020)

Okay, I’ll collect the email addresses that I have here to see if I have every one. The ones that haven’t attended before, send me an email address I can use to invite you.


----------



## Marcel (Sep 5, 2020)

Okay, who have I got for 12 September, 20:00h Amsterdam time, 19:00h GMT, 14:00h in New York and 11:00h in Los Angeles (Don't know the aussi/kiwi time, sorry)?

This is the list sofar:


 rochie



 Snowygrouch



 Njaco



 DerAdlerIstGelandet



 TheMadPenguin



 Peter Gunn



 Graeme



 FLYBOYJ


X
 XBe02Drvr



 Capt. Vick



 Vincenzo



 Browning303


Any more takers? These I also have email, so that's all okay. I know that not all of you are sure if you can attent, but that's also okay.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Sep 5, 2020)

me joining in is entirely dependent on how busy i am at work, it looks pretty quiet as of now but that will probably change in the next few days.
i will try my best to jump in even if to just say hi


----------



## Marcel (Sep 5, 2020)

Okay, the ones here above already got the invitation for next week, if you didn't, please pm me. If you still want to join, you've got until next Saturday to let me know. I need your email adres if you dind't sent it to me already for the invitation. Hope to see some of you next week.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 5, 2020)

What about me? 🤔


----------



## rochie (Sep 5, 2020)

Capt. Vick said:


> What about me? 🤔


i paid him 10 Euro's to forget your email

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Vincenzo (Sep 5, 2020)

Marcel said:


> Any more takers? These I also have email, so that's all okay. I know that not all of you are sure if you can attent, but that's also okay.
> 
> Vincenzo
> ?



is ok for me, just this time is easy i eat and drink within the meeting


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 5, 2020)

I would blame you Chef!


----------



## Marcel (Sep 6, 2020)

Capt. Vick said:


> What about me? 🤔


 My excuses, forgot the best one. Invitation sent.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 6, 2020)




----------



## Marcel (Sep 11, 2020)

Added 

 Browning303
for tomorrow's meeting


----------



## Marcel (Sep 12, 2020)

Great to see you guys!


----------



## Vincenzo (Sep 12, 2020)

Very good, also if as usual i understand a word each 25
i want show my grandfather blackshirts belt but my ipad stopped to open the keyboard for the chat, maybe for the next time


----------



## TheMadPenguin (Sep 12, 2020)

Somehow I missed the Zoom contact info.


----------



## Vincenzo (Sep 12, 2020)

TheMadPenguin said:


> Somehow I missed the Zoom contact info.


so we lost an other beard man


----------



## TheMadPenguin (Sep 12, 2020)

Vincenzo said:


> so we lost an other beard man


Hey! I shaved for this meeting!


----------



## Vincenzo (Sep 12, 2020)

TheMadPenguin said:


> Hey! I shaved for this meeting!


next time not shaved


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 12, 2020)

It was great seeing all in attendance. I look forward to the next one


----------



## rochie (Sep 12, 2020)

Sorry i was a bit late but work was busy, good to see a few faces again, sorry i missed you Chris


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 12, 2020)

Had a great time, thanks guys(!) and the free model kits were an unexpected bonus.

I thought you were trying to show us something Vincenzo! Now I know!


----------



## Graeme (Sep 12, 2020)

Lotta fun seeing you guys in the "flesh" (with clothes on).
Many thanks for the opportunity to do this, Marcel.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Sep 13, 2020)

rochie said:


> Sorry i was a bit late but work was busy, good to see a few faces again, sorry i missed you Chris


Always good to see you Karl. 


TheMadPenguin said:


> Somehow I missed the Zoom contact info.


Maybe I’ve got your email address wrong?



 Njaco
apologised. He suddenly had to go working which is why he couldn’t attend.


----------



## Peter Gunn (Sep 14, 2020)

Many many apologies guys, I was with my youngest daughter and her cello teacher, her lesson ran late as they were discussing college's (also forgot my phone so couldn't get to the meet with that either) and I totally missed the do.

Many thanks for the invite, I'll make a better effort the next time, there will be a next time right?


----------



## Marcel (Sep 17, 2020)

Peter Gunn said:


> Many many apologies guys, I was with my youngest daughter and her cello teacher, her lesson ran late as they were discussing college's (also forgot my phone so couldn't get to the meet with that either) and I totally missed the do.
> 
> Many thanks for the invite, I'll make a better effort the next time, there will be a next time right?


That depends if there are still members that want to do this. We'll see. I guess if enough members indicate that it's time for another meeting, they will let it be known in this thread and I or someone else will organise the next one.


----------



## Marcel (Feb 28, 2021)

I was thinking, should we organise another meeting again? I do not necessarily have to be involved. Having Europeans and Americans in the talk usually rules out our aussie friends because of the timing I guess, which is a pitty. Why does the world have to be round? Very inconvenient with all the different timezones. I should be a flat-earther. I rather prefer the earth looking like a pizza. Makes me hungry.....

Anyway, leave your comments below.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Feb 28, 2021)

Marcel said:


> Having Europeans and Americans in the talk usually rules out our aussie friends because of the timing


I'm a night owl and wouldn't mind checking in on the backside of the clock. As an airline mechanic, and later as a "freight dog" pilot, that was when I worked. (Gee, maybe that's why I don't sleep so well these days!)
"Anytime, baby!"
Cheers, 
Wes


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 28, 2021)

I’m interested but my work, MBA studies, and 2 kids under 5 limit my availability. So I would say whoever is interested should get it going, and if I can join, I will.


----------



## Vincenzo (Feb 28, 2021)

For me is ok, also if as European and would be not attend, is right our Oceania friends can met with the Americans


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Feb 28, 2021)

I'm in!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 28, 2021)

Loved the last two, count me in. Especially since I heard free commemorative bumper stickers are being given out!


----------



## Peter Gunn (Mar 1, 2021)

Well if there's free commemorative bumper stickers then count me in.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Leonidas (Mar 3, 2021)

Marcel said:


> Agreed. If we have a couple of guys wanting to join, we should do one this weekend.


Agreed. I am in school during the week so the weekend would be nice.


----------



## rochie (Mar 3, 2021)

I'm free as usual


----------



## Browning303 (Mar 5, 2021)

I'd be interested! Thought the last one was great!


----------



## Airframes (Mar 5, 2021)

Do we get a free, commemorative bumper to go with the sticker ??
I'd be in, but I ain't got the set up to be seen or heard - probably just as well, there may be kids watching !!!!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 5, 2021)

...also shot glasses with Terry's face on them!


----------



## Mainly28s (Mar 6, 2021)

I'd be interested too, depending on the date and time.


----------



## Marcel (Mar 6, 2021)

Date is to be established. I’ve nott followed up yet, because of the personal situation. Hope to set a date soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Mar 22, 2021)

It would be my honor to have such meetting! And a side question: is there any way to join the meeting with mobile? I have PC, but I don't have webcam right now.


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Mar 22, 2021)

ARTESH said:


> It would be my honor to have such meetting! And a side question: is there any way to join the meeting with mobile? I have PC, but I don't have webcam right now.


I do it on mine.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Mar 23, 2021)

Great to have you onboard, Artesh. I really need to find the time to set this up. Anyone a proposition as for the day of the week an time of the day that would suite the best? Maybe best to use the GMT time zone as a reference?

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Mar 23, 2021)

Marcel said:


> Great to have you onboard, Artesh. I really need to find the time to set this up. Anyone a proposition as for the day of the week an time of the day that would suite the best? Maybe best to use the GMT time zone as a reference?


Thank you, Marcel. And about day and time, I'm on holidays for 3 weeks, so whenever it be, I'm OK with it.


----------



## Zipper730 (Mar 23, 2021)

September 12, 2021 is the next Zoom meeting? If so, that sounds good.


----------



## Geedee (Mar 23, 2021)

Airframes said:


> Do we get a free, commemorative bumper to go with the sticker ??


 Depends on the color !


----------



## Leonidas (Mar 26, 2021)

Zipper730 said:


> September 12, 2021 is the next Zoom meeting? If so, that sounds good.


It is?


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Mar 26, 2021)

Zipper730 said:


> September 12, 2021 is the next Zoom meeting? If so, that sounds good.


Aww, come on, that's too far off. How about April or May?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 26, 2021)

September...lol


----------



## pbehn (Mar 26, 2021)

Discussing CV-19 without mentioning politics.... biggest LOL ever. It is now only politics as far as Europe is concerned and everywhere else as far as I can see. Within 48 hours EU leaders banned export of vaccines, insisted some vaccines were dangerous and then were pictured having the vaccine they said was dangerous but should not be exported out of the EU because, er, because we need it and it works of course. Say sorry, say you "miss spoke" maybe cry a little and move on.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Mar 27, 2021)

Sorry guys did not get around to organise it. Life got in the way. So what do we say? Next Saturday? Or an evening during the week?



P
 pbehn
this thread is not about Covid and certainly not about politics!

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 27, 2021)

Anytime you can make it happen Marcel. Always enjoy them.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 27, 2021)

pbehn said:


> Discussing CV-19 without mentioning politics.... biggest LOL ever. It is now only politics as far as Europe is concerned and everywhere else as far as I can see. Within 48 hours EU leaders banned export of vaccines, insisted some vaccines were dangerous and then were pictured having the vaccine they said was dangerous but should not be exported out of the EU because, er, because we need it and it works of course. Say sorry, say you "miss spoke" maybe cry a little and move on.



What does a zoom meet up have to do with Covid and politics?


----------



## pbehn (Mar 27, 2021)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> What does a zoom meet up have to do with Covid and politics?


I thought is was a "corona tele meeting"?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 27, 2021)

pbehn said:


> I thought is was a "corona tele meeting"?



Yeah, to meet up over zoom to chit chat and have a beer. We don’t talk politics or covid. It’s just a popular thing during the covid times.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 27, 2021)

It really is something we should have been doing all along, even before the pandemic.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Browning303 (Mar 27, 2021)

Next Saturday as in 3rd April? If so I could do that evening! How about everybody else?


----------



## pbehn (Mar 27, 2021)

Marcel said:


> Sorry guys did not get around to organise it. Life got in the way. So what do we say? Next Saturday? Or an evening during the week?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well it isn't my forum but maybe the thread title could be changed? Because that's exactly what it is advertised as.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Browning303 (Mar 27, 2021)

pbehn said:


> Well it isn't my forum but maybe the thread title could be changed? Because that's exactly what it is advertised as.


Yeah I think the 'corona' in the thread title refers to the fact that nobody can socialise in person during the pandemic so it made sense for people from the forum to meet up virtually and talk about our mutual interest, ww2 aviation. We don't really talk about politics when we meet up. That said it's been great to meet people (virtually) on the forum and I've really enjoyed our chats, looking forward to the next one!

Reactions: Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 27, 2021)

I might be drinking a Corona, but other than that...


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Mar 27, 2021)

Capt. Vick said:


> I might be drinking a Corona, but other than that...


Let's all drink a Corona and give the "other" Corona the Single Digit Salute!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Mar 28, 2021)

pbehn said:


> Well it isn't my forum but maybe the thread title could be changed? Because that's exactly what it is advertised as.


Depends on how you interpret it I guess, made sense at the time, but I see your point. Made a slight change.


----------



## Marcel (Mar 28, 2021)

Browning303 said:


> Next Saturday as in 3rd April? If so I could do that evening! How about everybody else?


Next Saturday it is then. We do evening European time again? Say 20:00 GMT?
Raise your hand off you’ll be there!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Mar 28, 2021)

Marcel said:


> Next Saturday it is then. We do evening European time again? Say 20:00 GMT?
> Raise your hand off you’ll be there!


1600 EDT, I'll be there, Corona in hand! Our west coasters can join us on their lunch break, if they take late lunch.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Mar 28, 2021)



Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Mar 28, 2021)

Count me in


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 28, 2021)

Sounds like fun

Jeff


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 28, 2021)

I cannot unfortunately Marcel. PM was already sent.


----------



## Marcel (Mar 28, 2021)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> I cannot unfortunately Marcel. PM was already sent.


Yup I know. Maybe next time, Chris

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Mar 29, 2021)

Marcel said:


> Next Saturday it is then. We do evening European time again? Say 20:00 GMT?
> Raise your hand off you’ll be there!



Saturday is great! I`m in!

But, something about time: It would be around 23:30 Iran`s Time Zone! what about 17:00 - 18:00 GMT?


----------



## Marcel (Mar 29, 2021)

An hour earlier would be okay for me, but we should not making it too early I guess for our American friends who are always laggin 6-8 hours behind. Don’t know what the others think?

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 29, 2021)

So April 3rd then?


----------



## Marcel (Mar 29, 2021)

Capt. Vick said:


> So April 3rd then?


Affirmative. Time to be decided.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Mainly28s (Mar 29, 2021)

I'm afraid I can't - we'll be visiting my parents.


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Mar 29, 2021)

Marcel said:


> An hour earlier would be okay for me, but we should not making it too early I guess for our American friends who are always laggin 6-8 hours behind. Don’t know what the others think?


We're on Daylight Saving Time, so east coast is only 4 hours and west is 7.


----------



## Marcel (Mar 29, 2021)

Okay, just looked it up, 19:00h Amsterdam is 13:00h in Boston and 10:00h. It would mean 18:00h in the UK and 21:30 in Tehran. Confusingly enough they seem to be on a 3:30 time difference with GMT.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Leonidas (Mar 29, 2021)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Yeah, to meet up over zoom to chit chat and have a beer. We don’t talk politics or covid. It’s just a popular thing during the covid times.


Well I'm to young to drink beer but I will still be there. Hopefully.


----------



## Marcel (Mar 29, 2021)

Okay, so I guess we'll use zoom again. Time somewhere between 18:00h and 20:00h GMT, still to be decided. Hopefully something decent for our Iranian friend as well.


----------



## Leonidas (Mar 29, 2021)

Marcel said:


> Okay, so I guess we'll use zoom again. Time somewhere between 18:00h and 20:00h GMT, still to be decided. Hopefully something decent for our Iranian friend as well.


Bruh, that' midnight-2 in the morning for me


----------



## Marcel (Mar 29, 2021)

Leonidas said:


> Bruh, that' midnight-2 in the morning for me


Yeah, fortunes of time zones.


----------



## Leonidas (Mar 29, 2021)

Marcel said:


> Yeah, fortunes of time zones.


I'll find a way. Go sit outside so I don't disturb the family. Or find a way to bend space and time to change time zones and stuff.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Mar 29, 2021)

Fly here. It’ll be evening


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 29, 2021)

I heard Red Beat will be supplying tunes


----------



## Marcel (Mar 29, 2021)

Unfortunately the band can’t play because of Covid, but their lead guitarist will attend the meeting

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Mar 29, 2021)

Marcel said:


> Unfortunately the band can’t play because of Covid, but their lead guitarist will attend the meeting



So, will we have some Guitar plays? 

I might have some requested songs!


----------



## Marcel (Mar 29, 2021)

ARTESH said:


> So, will we have some Guitar plays?
> 
> I might have some requested songs!


I do even have a Saz which I think is similar to your sitar. Just don’t know how to play it though all those 1/4 notes is difficult for my west European ears

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Mar 29, 2021)

Marcel said:


> I do even have a Saz which I think is similar to your sitar. Just don’t know how to play it though all those 1/4 notes is difficult for my west European ears


I hope it helps you:

List of string instruments - Wikipedia

I wish I could play any instrument, or even sing, but I can`t! I`m mostly into lyrics section!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 29, 2021)

Hello Cleveland! 🤘

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Leonidas (Mar 30, 2021)

Marcel said:


> Okay, so I guess we'll use zoom again. Time somewhere between 18:00h and 20:00h GMT, still to be decided. Hopefully something decent for our Iranian friend as well.


But yeah, if you could make it 17:00 GMT (which would be 11 PM for me) I think I would be able to join.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 30, 2021)

Leonidas said:


> But yeah, if you could make it 17:00 GMT (which would be 11 PM for me) I think I would be able to join.



Are you in the US? If so, it would not be 11 PM. It would be early afternoon to late morning depending on what time zone you are in.

1700 GMT is 1300 EDT for instance.


----------



## Leonidas (Mar 30, 2021)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Are you in the US? If so, it would not be 11 PM. It would be early afternoon to late morning depending on what time zone you are in.
> 
> 1700 GMT is 1300 EDT for instance.


I think I am dumb. I forgot that 12 pm would be midday. 12 AM would be midnight. Also, I am in Mountain Time. I live in Idaho.


----------



## Marcel (Mar 30, 2021)

Didn’t hear from our British friends. 

 rochie
, 

 Browning303
?


----------



## rochie (Mar 30, 2021)

Sorry Marcel. 

Anytime is good for me


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 30, 2021)

Karl is in he said


----------



## Marcel (Mar 31, 2021)

Okay so we'll do the chat coming saturday 3rd of april at 17:00h GMT, that is 18:00h European time, 20:30h Iranian time, 12:00 US Eastcoast time and 9:00h US westcoast time (sorry guys!)
Is this okay with you guys?

*

 ARTESH
would an hour later be okay with you, too?*

The program we use is Zoom, although I have no idea if the restriction on meeting time is still lifted or that we'll have to stop after an hour. Make sure you have the software on your computer or smartphone!

The following members will attend afaik:
- 

 Capt. Vick

- 

 rochie

- 

 FLYBOYJ

- 

 Jeff Hunt

- 

 Leonidas

- 
X
 XBe02Drvr

- 

 Marcel

- 

 ARTESH

- 

 Mainly28s

- 

 SaparotRob

- 

 Crimea_River

- 
C
 CCL2341


I've got all email adresses except for 

 Jeff Hunt
, can you send me your email adres by PM?

Any more takers? You can still join if you tell me before the start of the meeting on saturday.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Mar 31, 2021)

I don't have the "set up" to join in, so I'll say Hello now, and have a beer at the time you're all nattering !


----------



## Marcel (Mar 31, 2021)

Airframes said:


> I don't have the "set up" to join in, so I'll say Hello now, and have a beer at the time you're all nattering !


Bad excuse Terry, you're just afraid of me


----------



## rochie (Mar 31, 2021)

Marcel said:


> Okay so we'll do the chat coming saturday 3rd of april at 17:00h GMT, that is 18:00h European time, 20:30h Iranian time, 12:00 US Eastcoast time and 9:00h US westcoast time (sorry guys!)
> Is this okay with you guys?
> 
> *
> ...


The time restrictions are back Marcel, but you can invite everyone back straight away.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Mar 31, 2021)

Marcel said:


> Okay so we'll do the chat coming saturday 3rd of april at 17:00h GMT, that is 18:00h European time, 20:30h Iranian time, 12:00 US Eastcoast time and 9:00h US westcoast time (sorry guys!)
> Is this okay with you guys?
> 
> *
> ...


Thanks for the Rosetta Stone, time wise.


----------



## SaparotRob (Mar 31, 2021)

As fearful as I am to join live, I’d like to drop by. I can always edit a stupid post. It’s another thing to screw up live.


----------



## SaparotRob (Mar 31, 2021)

As you can see, I still haven’t quite got the hang of posting pictures.


----------



## Marcel (Mar 31, 2021)

Can you pm me your email address?


----------



## SaparotRob (Mar 31, 2021)

Marcel said:


> Can you pm me your email address?


Incoming!


----------



## Marcel (Mar 31, 2021)

See post #290, turning out te be quite a group, nice! keep it coming!


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 31, 2021)

Hi Marcel. PM sent with email. Hope to be able to join in. I'm at GMT - 7.


----------



## Leonidas (Apr 1, 2021)

Marcel said:


> See post #290, turning out te be quite a group, nice! keep it coming!


We should make a discord server if you aren't all to old to know what that is 😉


----------



## Marcel (Apr 1, 2021)

I used it once or twice


----------



## ARTESH (Apr 1, 2021)

Marcel said:


> Okay so we'll do the chat coming saturday 3rd of april at 17:00h GMT, that is 18:00h European time, 20:30h Iranian time, 12:00 US Eastcoast time and 9:00h US westcoast time (sorry guys!)
> Is this okay with you guys?
> 
> *
> ...



It`s OK with me! I`ll be there!


----------



## rochie (Apr 1, 2021)

Yes I'm too old to know, please explain

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Apr 1, 2021)

rochie said:


> Yes I'm too old to know, please explain


I’m so old I know everything. But I keep forgetting what I’m supposed to know, at least I think I know that, you know?

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Mainly28s (Apr 1, 2021)

I can't guarantee my attendance- I will be visiting my father on Saturday, but if I can slip away for a bit, I'll join.


----------



## Leonidas (Apr 1, 2021)

rochie said:


> Yes I'm too old to know, please explain


I dont really know how to explain it so Ill just send this Wikipedia link. Discord (software) - Wikipedia


----------



## Marcel (Apr 1, 2021)

Okay, I've send the first invitation. If requested I think we can still shift to an hour later, as the meeting will be at 9:00h in the morning in Los Angeles and dinner time in Europe. 
Hope to see you all. And if anyone still wants to join, that's possible too.

Let me know if you dind't get the email.


----------



## CCL2341 (Apr 1, 2021)

Looks like there might be quite a lot of participants. That means it's pretty much impossible to have an open conversation, as only one participant can speak at any time, so I'd highly recommend some form of structure to the meeting. I use Zoom quite a lot, and I've found that it pays to have one person managing the discussion. I like the idea of everyone doing a brief intro - what I usually do is to go through the participants in the order that they show up on my screen (that order usually stays the same)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Leonidas (Apr 1, 2021)

Marcel said:


> Okay, I've send the first invitation. If requested I think we can still shift to an hour later, as the meeting will be at 9:00h in the morning in Los Angeles and dinner time in Europe.
> Hope to see you all. And if anyone still wants to join, that's possible too.
> 
> Let me know if you dind't get the email.


Cool. I got it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Apr 1, 2021)

I invited long time member and-still-moderator 

 Njaco
as well. He's not often here but he indicated earlier that he would like to attend if we had another meeting. Don't know if he will join, but I think it would be cool if he did.




CCL2341 said:


> Looks like there might be quite a lot of participants. That means it's pretty much impossible to have an open conversation, as only one participant can speak at any time, so I'd highly recommend some form of structure to the meeting. I use Zoom quite a lot, and I've found that it pays to have one person managing the discussion. I like the idea of everyone doing a brief intro - what I usually do is to go through the participants in the order that they show up on my screen (that order usually stays the same)


Yeah, we discussed that with earlier meetings as well. I think we'll do the introductions indeed as there are quite a few new participants. Always good to know who is who. After that, we'll see. Maybe we'll appoint a chairman, but usually that's not really necessary.


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Apr 1, 2021)

Is there a way to tag each member's video image with their username and preferred name of spoken address?
Example: Xbeo2drvr (Wes)
For a larger gathering I think this would be helpful to some of us old codgers who are less digitally adept.


----------



## Marcel (Apr 1, 2021)

I have no idea, the only time I use Zoom is with you guys. But I guess it's possible.


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Apr 1, 2021)

Maybe Leonidas has some ideas.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Leonidas (Apr 1, 2021)

XBe02Drvr said:


> Maybe Leonidas has some ideas.





Marcel said:


> I have no idea, the only time I use Zoom is with you guys. But I guess it's possible.


To be honest I haven't used Zoom before, nor do I fully understand what you are asking. But I can try


----------



## Marcel (Apr 1, 2021)

I think this (yes Leonidas, I do know google  ) Changing Your Display Name in Zoom Rooms


----------



## Leonidas (Apr 1, 2021)

Marcel said:


> I (yes Leonidas, I do know google  )


Thats good at least

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 1, 2021)

Marcel said:


> I used it once or twice



I tried it once. Don’t like it.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 1, 2021)

Marcel said:


> I invited long time member and-still-moderator
> 
> Njaco
> as well. He's not often here but he indicated earlier that he would like to attend if we had another meeting. Don't know if he will join, but I think it would be cool if he did.



Since I am not able to attend, I bet there is a good chance he will try.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 1, 2021)

I wish I could attend gents. I will try my hardest next time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Apr 1, 2021)

CCL2341 said:


> I use Zoom quite a lot, and I've found that it pays to have one person managing the discussion.





Marcel said:


> I invited long time member and-still-moderator @Njaco
> Yeah, we discussed that with earlier meetings as well. I think we'll do the introductions indeed as there are quite a few new participants. Always good to know who is who. After that, we'll see. Maybe we'll appoint a chairman, but usually that's not really necessary.


Robert's Rules?? Members wanting to speak raise their hand onscreen, and mod recognizes them in turn and gives them the floor. Mod stops comments when they stop being relevant. ?? Are we getting too big for our own britches?

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Apr 1, 2021)

I agree with the Robert’s Rules part.


----------



## Marcel (Apr 1, 2021)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> I wish I could attend gents. I will try my hardest next time.





XBe02Drvr said:


> Robert's Rules?? Members wanting to speak raise their hand onscreen, and mod recognizes them in turn and gives them the floor. Mod stops comments when they stop being relevant. ?? Are we getting too big for our own britches?


being admin, am I highest in rank?

I’ll just ban the whole bunch

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Leonidas (Apr 1, 2021)

Marcel said:


> being admin, am I highest in rank?
> 
> I’ll just ban the whole bunch


And if _I_ want to be the highest rank?


----------



## Marcel (Apr 1, 2021)

Leonidas said:


> And if _I_ want to be the highest rank?


You’ll sound like an annoying little brat

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Apr 1, 2021)

Marcel said:


> being admin, am I highest in rank?
> 
> I’ll just ban the whole bunch


"One is the loneliest number that you'll ever see." (3dognight)


----------



## Leonidas (Apr 1, 2021)

Marcel said:


> You’ll sound like an annoying little brat


Touche


----------



## Marcel (Apr 1, 2021)

Btw, my 12 year old son wants to join for a few minutes, if you guys don’t mind. I think he wants to test his English on you.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Apr 1, 2021)

Marcel said:


> Btw, my 12 year old son wants to join for a few minutes, if you guys don’t mind. I think he wants to test his English on you.


Bring 'im on!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Leonidas (Apr 1, 2021)

Marcel said:


> Btw, my 12 year old son wants to join for a few minutes, if you guys don’t mind. I think he wants to test his English on you.


What is your native language? It says you are from Dordrecht which I think is German, which means I can test my German on him. (If it is in fact German)


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Apr 1, 2021)

Leonidas said:


> What is your native language? It says you are from Dordrecht which I think is German, which means I can test my German on him. (If it is in fact German)


Isn't Dutch sometimes referred to as "low German"? My uptight Prussian German professor had nothing but contempt for the Netherlands, the languge, and the Dutch people. He was so vociferous and over the top about it, he turned our whole class into defenders of the Dutch. Had some interesting "conversations" in class.


----------



## Marcel (Apr 1, 2021)

XBe02Drvr said:


> Isn't Dutch sometimes referred to as "low German"? My uptight Prussian German professor had nothing but contempt for the Netherlands, the languge, and the Dutch people. He was so vociferous and over the top about it, he turned our whole class into defenders of the Dutch. Had some interesting "conversations" in class.


that’s because we speak the real Germanic language and the Germans are just an inferior imitation of us  ( ducks to avoid incoming attack from DerAdlerIsGelanded)



Leonidas said:


> What is your native language? It says you are from Dordrecht which I think is German, which means I can test my German on him. (If it is in fact German)


No, We are Dutch. So we speak Nederlands.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Apr 1, 2021)

So do I, after a few ( or more ! ) beers with you, Hans and Sander !

On a more serious note, what gear and PC "attachments" would I need to be able to join in, and is there an "idiot's guide" on how to set things up ?
I won't be able to get things sorted in time for this "meeting", but it would be good to join the group at some future date - which doesn't need to use the Covid thing as an excuse, we can do it anyway !

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 1, 2021)

Leonidas said:


> And if _I_ want to be the highest rank?



Be here for another 20 years.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 1, 2021)

Marcel said:


> that’s because we speak the real Germanic language and the Germans are just an inferior imitation of us  ( ducks to avoid incoming attack from DerAdlerIsGelanded)
> 
> 
> No, We are Dutch. So we speak Nederlands.



Don’t let him fool you. With as many times as the Germans have destroyed the Netherlands in football we own them.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Browning303 (Apr 1, 2021)

Marcel said:


> Didn’t hear from our British friends. @rochie ,
> 
> Browning303
> ?



Apologies for the late response! I will not be able to get on until around 20:00/21:00GMT, if its still going at that time then all good, it'll be great to see you guys! If not then I will see you guys next time!


----------



## SaparotRob (Apr 1, 2021)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Don’t let him fool you. With as many times as the Germans have destroyed the Netherlands in football we own them.


You guys play football?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 1, 2021)

SaparotRob said:


> You guys play football?



Football as in soccer, the sport actually played with your feet.

Having said that I am a US citizen and we play football too. So yeah we play “footballs”.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Apr 2, 2021)

Airframes said:


> So do I, after a few ( or more ! ) beers with you, Hans and Sander !
> 
> On a more serious note, what gear and PC "attachments" would I need to be able to join in, and is there an "idiot's guide" on how to set things up ?
> I won't be able to get things sorted in time for this "meeting", but it would be good to join the group at some future date - which doesn't need to use the Covid thing as an excuse, we can do it anyway !


Buy a cheap webcam. They are usually not that expensive, I can buy one here for around 10 euros. I think they usually have a microphone as well. If not, a headset with buildin microphone could come in handy.


----------



## Marcel (Apr 2, 2021)

SaparotRob said:


> You guys play football?


If the Germans play, we call it “diveball”. 

just kidding. For the new boys: Adler and I always talk trash to each other when mentioning football.a bit of a tradition It’s all in good fun. 

The Dutch and Germans usually get along very well, apart from that little incident in 1940-1945 that is. We’re a bit like their little brother I guess. But if we talk football, the rivalry is big. I think if we had to choose between winning the World Championship or beating the Germans, we probably would choose the latter 
And Leonidas, I can speak German too, although I haven’t done that for some time now, so I might be a bit rusty.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 2, 2021)

Marcel said:


> If the Germans play, we call it “diveball”.
> 
> just kidding. For the new boys: Adler and I always talk trash to each other when mentioning football. It’s all in good fun.
> 
> The Dutch and Germans usually get along very well, apart from that little incident in 1940-1945 that is. We’re a bit like their little brother I guess. And Leonidas, I can speak German too, although I haven’t done that for some time now, so I might be a bit rusty.



Das stimmt!

Prost mein Freund!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 2, 2021)

Pm sent

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Leonidas (Apr 2, 2021)

Marcel said:


> No, We are Dutch. So we speak Nederlands.



Well I don't know any Nederlands.


----------



## Marcel (Apr 2, 2021)

Jeff Hunt said:


> Pm sent
> 
> Jeff


Will send you the invitation tonight.

Btw can you guys check if I calculated the time in your timezone right? I would hate it if someone would miss it because I made a mistake.


----------



## Marcel (Apr 2, 2021)

Leonidas said:


> Well I don't know any Nederlands.


I speak a bit of English, so I suppose that will help


----------



## Mainly28s (Apr 2, 2021)

I speak English, German and Afrikaans fluently, some Dutch, and a load of bull. I think, between us, we can communicate well enough!


----------



## T Bolt (Apr 2, 2021)

Only just now saw this thread and would like to join in tomorrow. Just kind of confused about the time. Sounds like it would be 11:00am central time in the U.S. Does that check?

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Apr 2, 2021)

Sounds right Glenn


----------



## Marcel (Apr 2, 2021)

T Bolt said:


> Only just now saw this thread and would like to join in tomorrow. Just kind of confused about the time. Sounds like it would be 11:00am central time in the U.S. Does that check?


Invitation sent. Please check the time, it's 18:00h Amsterdam time (my time), so 17:00h London time. I hope I have the other times correct for you guys, but please check.


----------



## Marcel (Apr 2, 2021)

Nice, seems to be the biggest group we've had sofar.!



Mainly28s said:


> I speak English, German and Afrikaans fluently, some Dutch, and a load of bull. I think, between us, we can communicate well enough!


I think I will be able to understand most of Afrikaans as well. But let's keep it to English


----------



## Leonidas (Apr 2, 2021)

Marcel said:


> Okay so we'll do the chat coming saturday 3rd of april at 17:00h GMT, that is 18:00h European time, 20:30h Iranian time, 12:00 US Eastcoast time and 9:00h US westcoast time (sorry guys!)
> Is this okay with you guys?
> 
> *@ARTESH would an hour later be okay with you, too?*
> ...


Oh also, I don't know how long you are planning this meeting to be, but you (the host) needs a Zoom Pro account to have it be longer that 40 minutes.


----------



## Marcel (Apr 2, 2021)

Leonidas said:


> Oh also, I don't know how long you are planning this meeting to be, but you (the host) needs a Zoom Pro account to have it be longer that 40 minutes.


Yeah, that’s a problem. I don’t. Last year it was still unlimited. We just figured as 

 rochie
said that we could just open another one after 40 minutes.


----------



## Leonidas (Apr 2, 2021)

Marcel said:


> Yeah, that’s a problem. I don’t. Last year it was still unlimited. We just figured as
> 
> rochie
> said that we could just open another one after 40 minutes.


Oh I suppose that would work. Annoying but doable. And I did not know that it used to be unlimited. Was looking at zoom, and the prices are expensive as hell. (Which I suppose is why it says that it's for businesses and stuff)


----------



## rochie (Apr 2, 2021)

Marcel said:


> Yeah, that’s a problem. I don’t. Last year it was still unlimited. We just figured as
> 
> rochie
> said that we could just open another one after 40 minutes.


I did one a few weeks ago with some friends from a former hotel we worked in.
when the time was up the girl that ran the zoom call just invited us straight back in.


----------



## Marcel (Apr 2, 2021)

How did she do the invite Karl? Another email?

I think we should try Jitsi meet next time as Njaco suggested. It’s open source and free I believe.


----------



## rochie (Apr 2, 2021)

Marcel said:


> How did she do the invite Karl? Another email?
> 
> I think we should try Jitsi meet next time as Njaco suggested. It’s open source and free I believe.


No email just allowed us back in to the zoom call


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 2, 2021)

Help! I barely know English!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Apr 2, 2021)

Capt. Vick said:


> Help! I barely know English!


Me too !

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Apr 2, 2021)

rochie said:


> No email just allowed us back in to the zoom call


No idea how that works, but we’ll figure it out.


----------



## Leonidas (Apr 2, 2021)

Marcel said:


> No idea how that works, but we’ll figure it out.


----------



## rochie (Apr 2, 2021)

My guess is they'll be a button or something for you as host to click on that will appear after the session closes when the time limit is up.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 2, 2021)

Marcel said:


> Yeah, that’s a problem. I don’t. Last year it was still unlimited. We just figured as
> 
> rochie
> said that we could just open another one after 40 minutes.



Thats what I do with my friends when we meet up for zoom beers. We just restart every 40 minutes. It gives everyone a piss break.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 2, 2021)

Marcel said:


> How did she do the invite Karl? Another email?
> 
> I think we should try Jitsi meet next time as Njaco suggested. It’s open source and free I believe.



You can use the code normally.


----------



## T Bolt (Apr 2, 2021)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Thats what I do with my friends when we meet up for zoom beers. We just restart every 40 minutes. It gives everyone a piss break.


That reminds me, I'll have to put some beers in the fridge tonight


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 2, 2021)

That reminds me I have to BUY some beer


----------



## rochie (Apr 2, 2021)

I only have bourbon in stock and 17.00 hrs is a bit early for me to start drinking that


----------



## Leonidas (Apr 2, 2021)

Ill drink lemonade or water


----------



## SaparotRob (Apr 2, 2021)

Coca-Cola. The most perfect thing in all the world.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 2, 2021)

I won’t be on the call unfortunately, but I will drink a beer at the same time as you guys.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Apr 3, 2021)

Marcel
:

I just read your E-mail and answered!

See you!

--------------------------------------

Just checked the app ... it`s blocked in Iran, so i need to use VPN! it means a great delay and possible chance of lost communication.

I apologize before, and i hope it doesn't happen during meeting.


----------



## Marcel (Apr 3, 2021)

Ah, that’s unfortunate. Hope you have a good vpn server then. The more reason to try Jitsi sometime.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Apr 3, 2021)

Hope you can make it Artesh

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Leonidas (Apr 3, 2021)

ARTESH said:


> Marcel
> :
> it`s blocked in Iran,


What

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Leonidas (Apr 3, 2021)

Also, we have 2 hours right?


----------



## SaparotRob (Apr 3, 2021)

Leonidas said:


> Also, we have 2 hours right?


I’m thinking it’s approximately 1 hour 40 minutes from the time stamp of this post.


----------



## Marcel (Apr 3, 2021)

SaparotRob said:


> I’m thinking it’s approximately 1 hour 40 minutes from the time stamp of this post.


Yup, that's right.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Apr 3, 2021)

Will start in 5 minutes

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Apr 3, 2021)

Is there a meeting ID? I do have the zoom app.


----------



## SaparotRob (Apr 3, 2021)

Used it but once. Not necessarily sober at the time.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 3, 2021)

ON NOW!


----------



## Leonidas (Apr 3, 2021)

FLYBOYJ said:


> ON NOW!


I can see that

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Apr 3, 2021)

So I guess it dind't work out 

 ARTESH
?


----------



## ARTESH (Apr 3, 2021)

Before anything, I sincerly apologize from everyonre! I really wanted to meet you, even if virtual. I hope to see you again, in another meeting.



Marcel said:


> Ah, that’s unfortunate. Hope you have a good vpn server then. The more reason to try Jitsi sometime.



Thank you, Marcel! also i`ll try that "Jitsi" site! didn`t know about that!



rochie said:


> Hope you can make it Artesh



Thank you, Rochie! hope to see you, next time!



Leonidas said:


> What



Nothing, welcome to modern version of medieval era!!!

This long list of forbiden / blocked sites include Facebook, Tweeter, Youtube, and over 100000 sites, apps, weblogs ...

and that number excludes "+18 sites", if you got the point!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 3, 2021)

ARTESH said:


> Before anything, I sincerly apologize from everyonre! I really wanted to meet you, even if virtual. I hope to see you again, in another meeting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well we thought about you my friend, maybe someday we can get you to join us.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Apr 3, 2021)

FLYBOYJ said:


> Well we thought about you my friend, maybe someday we can get you to join us.


Thank you so much, FlyboyJ.

I hope so.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Mainly28s (Apr 3, 2021)

My apologies too- I couldn't get near a PC earlier today.

Reactions: Useful Useful:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Apr 3, 2021)

Group was quite big in the first session. The hardcore group stayed for 2.5 h, impressive stamina, guys!!!

before the next time I think we should try out Jitsi meet. That’s open source, free and you got unlimited time for groups under 50 people. But I only tried it once so I have no idea if it works as well as zoom. We’ll have to try it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 3, 2021)

Good to put a face to a few folks this afternoon. Just got in a short time ago but the gardens are now ready for a truck load of sheep manure that arrives tomorrow.

Have a great weekend lads, stay safe.

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Leonidas (Apr 3, 2021)

Marcel said:


> Group was quite big in the first session. The hardcore group stayed for 2.5 h, impressive stamina, guys!!!
> 
> before the next time I think we should try out Jitsi meet. That’s open source, free and you got unlimited time for groups under 50 people. But I only tried it once so I have no idea if it works as well as zoom. We’ll have to try it.


I was close. Only managed 2 hours.


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 3, 2021)

Great to see you all guys and thanks, Marcel, for setting it up.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## T Bolt (Apr 3, 2021)

Yes, it was great to finally see all you guys. I had a great time and looking forward to the next one.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Leonidas (Apr 3, 2021)

T Bolt said:


> Yes, it was great to finally see all you guys. I had a great time and looking forward to the next one.


Me too. Although I didn't talk much since I am anti social

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 3, 2021)

Wait!?!? This was today?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Leonidas (Apr 3, 2021)

Capt. Vick said:


> Wait!?!? This was today?


Yeah


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Apr 3, 2021)

Great seeing you all today. Let's try Jitsi. That 30 minute rule sucks. Thanks for the initiative, Marcel.
Cheers, 
Wes

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Apr 4, 2021)

Okay, soon I will ask one or two of you to volunteer to test it. I want to see what the latency is when used over larger distances.


----------



## Marcel (Apr 4, 2021)

Leonidas said:


> Me too. Although I didn't talk much since I am anti social


You did fine. Glad to have you on board.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 4, 2021)

You can use me as a lab rat Marcel


----------



## Marcel (Apr 4, 2021)

Capt. Vick said:


> You can use me as a lab rat Marcel


Okay, I’ll keep it in mind.


----------



## Leonidas (Apr 5, 2021)

Capt. Vick said:


> Wait!?!? This was today?


But yeah, weren't you there?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Apr 6, 2021)

Leonidas said:


> But yeah, weren't you there?


Ever hear of the term "tongue in cheek"?


----------



## Leonidas (Apr 6, 2021)

XBe02Drvr said:


> Ever hear of the term "tongue in cheek"?


Alas no.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Apr 6, 2021)

Leonidas said:


> Alas no.


Google it.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 6, 2021)

Leonidas said:


> But yeah, weren't you there?



Yeah I was there little dude. I was just trying to be funny. Sometimes I actually am, believe it or not. But as Michael Scott said:

"You miss 100% of the shots you don't take. - Wayne Gretzky"

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Escuadrilla Azul (Apr 8, 2021)

Hey! I didn't manage to notice this meeting .

Hope you all enjoy it! Guess that at 2,5 hours long you actually enjoy it. 
y
Will try to make the next time.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Jun 6, 2021)

So I tested Jitsi meet (Jitsi Meet) with 

 Capt. Vick
. It seems to work fine, so I propose to use that next time.

Few things I noticed about Jitsi:
- No scheduled meetings, so I only get a link once I started the meeting. I think we'll need a new way of distributing a link when we do the next meeting, maybe use a PM thread here on the forum?
- no special app needed on a computer, works with the webbrowser
- Firefox crashed while I was waiting for Vick. Chrome worked great, so I think I will advice on using Chrome or Edge as a webbrowser
- App was needed on 

 Capt. Vick
's android phone, but worked great, no account needed.
- Quality on my laptop (Chromium, Linux) in HD was great.

One thing I would still like to test is if Jitsi is also blocked in Iran 

The reason to test Jitsi was:
1. Free and opensource
2. No time limitation like with Zoom in the last meeting
3. No account necessary

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Jun 6, 2021)

Sounds good to me

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Jun 7, 2021)

Marcel said:


> One thing I would still like to test is if Jitsi is also blocked in Iran



The website is open and working! But I need to find a proper Webcam / Microphone.

And just a suggestion: Why not starting a discord server? I know it hasn't video option, but we can use it anywhere / anytime!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Jun 7, 2021)

Marcel said:


> Few things I noticed about Jitsi:
> - No scheduled meetings, so I only get a link once I started the meeting. I think we'll need a new way of distributing a link when we do the next meeting, maybe use a PM thread here on the forum?


Maybe we could emulate the old time phone ladder. Each mod sends the link to five members, each of whom sends to five more, etc. Just a thought.


----------



## Peter Gunn (Jun 7, 2021)

ARTESH said:


> The website is open and working! But I need to find a proper Webcam / Microphone.
> 
> And just a suggestion: *Why not starting a discord server?* I know it hasn't video option, but we can use it anywhere / anytime!


Agreed, I already have one which I would volunteer to use for meet ups, but in reality, Discord is free so one of the mods could set up one for the forum easily.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Jun 7, 2021)

Don't know, I never used discord, I only know it because my youngest son uses it while playing MineCraft

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 7, 2021)

Same Marcel


----------



## Peter Gunn (Jun 7, 2021)

Marcel said:


> Don't know, I never used discord, I only know it because my youngest son uses it while playing MineCraft


It's real easy to set up, just visit the website and the setup instructions are super simple. It will generate an address and any other Discord users can then access it, just send it to members and voila! If you're interested I can give you a hand this evening USA EST i.e. it's 11:00 am now, so in about 7 hours.


----------



## Marcel (Jun 7, 2021)

No worries I’ll have a look into it.


----------



## ARTESH (Jun 7, 2021)

XBe02Drvr said:


> Maybe we could emulate the old time phone ladder. Each mod sends the link to five members, each of whom sends to five more, etc. Just a thought.


Handling too many people is difficult! It would be better to make an announcement for the next meeting, Wherever and whenever it is planed to be. some have disabled PM, and some never look / read them. Also, being sent as an announcement, Allows daily visitors that are not much active (those who just read and rarely join in), have a chance to see and read it.



Peter Gunn said:


> Agreed, I already have one which I would volunteer to use for meet ups, but in reality, Discord is free so one of the mods could set up one for the forum easily.



That's great! Or we can simply make a new one.



Marcel said:


> Don't know, I never used discord, I only know it because my youngest son uses it while playing MineCraft



Some people might have problems (personal or else) or not interested in Video tele-meeting, so that would be an option for that group. 

Also have in mind, we can make some kind of Podcasts for / from some of very interesting topics available in Forum! I do not know anything about Copyright laws in other countries, but I think it would not be a big problem. 

some kind of "how to expand" suggestions!


----------



## Leonidas (Jun 7, 2021)

ARTESH said:


> The website is open and working! But I need to find a proper Webcam / Microphone.
> 
> And just a suggestion: Why not starting a discord server? I know it hasn't video option, but we can use it anywhere / anytime!


I second this. Also, I am pretty sure that you can in fact video chat via discord.


----------



## Marcel (Jun 8, 2021)

One question about discord: can you invite people who don't have an account on discord? Or do they need to have an account in order to participate?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 8, 2021)

Marcel said:


> One question about discord: can you invite people who don't have an account on discord? Or do they need to have an account in order to participate?



You need an account. I have the app on my phone because of a few HS buddies. I personally do not like discord. Not at all.


----------



## Marcel (Jun 8, 2021)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> You need an account. I have the app on my phone because of a few HS buddies. I personally do not like discord. Not at all.


Okay, I feared as much. That's a disadvantage. Jitsi does not need an account to set it up or to participate. Discord doesn't seem to be too privacy conscious.
For my info, what is it in discord you don't like Chris?

btw, the opensource nature of Jitsi seems to make it possible to even run your own Jitsi server and integrate it in your own stuff. Maybe Horse would like to integrate it in the forum software?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 8, 2021)

Marcel said:


> Okay, I feared as much. That's a disadvantage. Jitsi does not need an account to set it up or to participate. Discord doesn't seem to be too privacy conscious.
> For my info, what is it in discord you don't like Chris?
> 
> btw, the opensource nature of Jitsi seems to make it possible to even run your own Jitsi server and integrate it in your own stuff. Maybe Horse would like to integrate it in the forum software?



I don’t like the formatting or how you use it. It’s like tweeting in my opinion. It’s best suited for short messages, not detailed conversations. I’ve never used the video option though.


----------



## Leonidas (Jun 8, 2021)

Marcel said:


> One question about discord: can you invite people who don't have an account on discord? Or do they need to have an account in order to participate?


You do have to have an account.


----------



## ARTESH (Jun 8, 2021)

Well, 

 DerAdlerIstGelandet
, 

 Marcel
: look it from economic point of view! A sound file is lighter / smaller than a video file! so, lesser internet used!

and why not to have a discord server? or channel?


----------



## ARTESH (Jun 8, 2021)

Marcel said:


> Okay, I feared as much. That's a disadvantage. Jitsi does not need an account to set it up or to participate. Discord doesn't seem to be too privacy conscious.
> For my info, what is it in discord you don't like Chris?
> 
> btw, the opensource nature of Jitsi seems to make it possible to even run your own Jitsi server and integrate it in your own stuff. Maybe Horse would like to integrate it in the forum software?



You can have discord server as well, although it needs an account. you can use Facebook or gmail to login too. so it might not be a problem.


----------



## Leonidas (Jun 8, 2021)

ARTESH said:


> You can have discord server as well, although it needs an account. you can use Facebook or gmail to login too. so it might not be a problem.


And I can help make it. I have used it quite a bit, and even if I'm not able to moderate it, I do have experience with moderating discord servers, and even setting them up.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Jun 8, 2021)

hmmm, I’m still not convinced to use Discord and the more I read about it, the less I like it. There doesn’t seem to be good end-to-end encryption and the fact they integrate with Facebook and Google means that these can gather even more info about you. Their privacy policy seems to be lacking. The fact that you can set up a “server “doesn’t mean anything as it is not self hosted, probably just a docker instance in their server park. In contrast as a test, I have now Jitsi running in my house on my private LAN, hosted on my own computer, with no access from outside my house. (Nice for finally taking to my kids  )

I’m still leaning towards using Jitsi, it’s easy to use, no accounts required, high quality and fast compared to zoom, end-to-end encryption and if in doubt you can even host it yourself.

But maybe I’m too old fashioned, my kids don’t call me a “boomer” for nothing 

And don’t let me stop you from starting your own discord server

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## T Bolt (Jun 8, 2021)

Jitsi sounds like the way to go to me

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 8, 2021)

No to Discord. Won’t use it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Zipper730 (Jun 11, 2021)

I assume you're using Zoom right?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Jun 11, 2021)

Zipper730 said:


> I assume you're using Zoom right?


Jitsi for 95%


----------



## Marcel (Jun 11, 2021)

Zipper730 said:


> I assume you're using Zoom right?


We have previously used Zoom, but that was annoying. I'm looking for a better medium for the next time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Leonidas (Jan 24, 2022)

I can't remember, will we be doing this again? Also sorry that I have not been on this forum in ages.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Jan 24, 2022)

If anyone wants to we can surely do it again. Didn't get any requests though.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snowygrouch (Jan 24, 2022)

I would have liked to but I have a 12 week old son now, and a bit pressed for time.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## MiTasol (Jan 24, 2022)

Congratulations.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
4 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snowygrouch (Jan 24, 2022)

MiTasol said:


> Congratulations.


He might be 13 weeks, I have no idea what day it even is, or where I am.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Jan 24, 2022)

Snowygrouch said:


> He might be 13 weeks, I have no idea what day it even is, or where I am.


Sleep deprived, eh Pop?


----------



## MiTasol (Jan 24, 2022)

Be thankful he is not a she or in a dozen or so years you will look back and think that you got lots of sleep now.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Dash119 (Jan 24, 2022)

Snowygrouch

Congratulations. Don't worry, the lack of sleep only lasts until they move out of the house...

A friend once told me when you have a boy you worry about one boy on your block, when you have a girl you worry about every boy on your block.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snowygrouch (Jan 24, 2022)

Dash119 said:


> Snowygrouch
> 
> Congratulations. Don't worry, the lack of sleep only lasts until they move out of the house...
> 
> A friend once told me when you have a boy you worry about one boy on your block, when you have a girl you worry about every boy on your block.


Now that I have my first child, I now have NO idea why anyone regards this scene from Meet the Fockers as somehow "going overboard",
I think its basically the bare minimum of due diligence. So yes, I`m very happy I dont have a little girl to worry about...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Funny Funny:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jan 24, 2022)

Snowygrouch said:


> So yes, I`m very happy I dont have a little girl to worry about...


I have 2 and they are both teenagers!

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Jan 24, 2022)

I'd pay good money to see the face of the young fella' meeting Dad for first time.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Jan 24, 2022)

Before they were married, my last daughter's intended occasionally slept on the couch at our house. I told him if anything funny went on at night, he would be confronted by a naked man with a shotgun. Nothing did.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Funny Funny:

1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Jan 25, 2022)

Congratulations 

 Snowygrouch
don’t worry about sleep, you can do that later when y out on pension ( or so I’m told).

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Peter Gunn (Jan 25, 2022)

Snowygrouch said:


> I would have liked to but I have a 12 week old son now, and a bit pressed for time.


As the father of two boys and two girls I can tell you you're in for quite the ride, but I wouldn't change anything for the world. Congrats my friend, you may be sleep deprived now, but one of the joys of child rearing is you'll get to experience the world all over again as you introduce him (and any prospective siblings) to life and all it's wonders.

Buddy, you have some great times ahead, it isn't easy as there's no playbook to go by, but wait until you get to those first little milestones, you'll be bursting with pride.
First steps, first words, all that, good luck!

Oh, by the way, start a college fund now.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Peter Gunn (Jan 25, 2022)

FLYBOYJ said:


> I have 2 and they are both teenagers!
> 
> View attachment 655713


Ditto, well almost, 19 and 21, here is a facsimile of their graduation HS presents...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Leonidas (Jan 25, 2022)

Lmao


----------



## ARTESH (Jan 25, 2022)

Snowygrouch said:


> I would have liked to but I have a 12 week old son now, and a bit pressed for time.


I can feel you!

Not married yet, but worked in an orphanage, volunteerly, for sometime.

I remember my first "24 hrs" shift, when I arrived my home, I just slept right in front of my home's door!

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Zipper730 (Jan 26, 2022)

What service are you using and have you scheduled a time?


----------



## Marcel (Jan 26, 2022)

No, no plans yet, but if there is enough interest, we could setup a meeting again. I propose to use Jitsi. Works great on an internet browser on the laptop and no limitations.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Zipper730 (Jan 26, 2022)

I never heard of it before, but I'll look into it.


----------



## ARTESH (Jan 26, 2022)

Zipper730 said:


> I never heard of it before, but I'll look into it.


A great app / site.


----------



## ARTESH (Jan 26, 2022)

Marcel said:


> No, no plans yet, but if there is enough interest, we could setup a meeting again. I propose to use Jitsi. Works great on an internet browser on the laptop and no limitations.


I'm in. I've lost the others, but won't let this one scapes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 26, 2022)

Ditto


----------



## special ed (Jan 26, 2022)

FLYBOYJ said:


> I have 2 and they are both teenagers!
> 
> View attachment 655713

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Browning303 (Jan 26, 2022)

Congratulations Calum!

I've really enjoyed this in the past and would like to do it again. Even if only a few of us are available lets give it a go, would be great if we could make it a regular thing every now and then.

TLDR - I'm in! Who else is up for this and when can we do it?


----------



## Mainly28s (Jan 27, 2022)

Depending on the time and day of the week, I'd be willing to join.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Jan 28, 2022)

Being retired, I’m good for whenever (providing I’m not taking my wife to a doctor).

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 28, 2022)

SaparotRob said:


> Being retired, I’m good for whenever (providing I’m not taking my wife to a doctor).


Unless you forget to take her back home, youre good.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Jan 28, 2022)

Oops.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Jan 28, 2022)

As I was logging out I noticed that our site might be being used for selling stolen jewelry.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 28, 2022)

I cannot attend for reasons Marcel knows.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Vincenzo (Jan 28, 2022)

if compatible with CET time and the my few duties i'm in

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Browning303 (Jan 28, 2022)

Good to hear Vincenzo, will be good to see you again! For those interested, what timezone is everybody in?

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 28, 2022)

EST...I think


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Jan 28, 2022)

Capt. Vick said:


> EST...I think


Ditto here.


----------



## SaparotRob (Jan 28, 2022)

With Capt. Vick.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jan 28, 2022)

Browning303 said:


> what timezone is everybody in?








Mountain...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Jan 29, 2022)

Browning303 said:


> what timezone is everybody in?


GMT +3:30


----------



## Marcel (Jan 29, 2022)

Okay, I'll take the initiative to organise this again. I think I want to go for a different system.

I think I'll close and archive this thread as to not cause too much confusion. Let's start a fresh thread where we discuss the the organisational things like time and such. I'll make a PM-Conversation where I add everybody that is interested and that's where I will publish the link to join, that should not be a place to discuss things!.

I'll have to dive into Jitsi again, as it has been some time since I tested it with Jim, and I want to know if you can plan a meeting and reserve the link in advance.

How does that sound?

Okay, I started a thread here :Members meeting members, early 2022 Please continue the discusion in that thread.

Reactions: Like Like:

3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Feb 15, 2022)

I open this one again so you guys have a place to indicate the desire for a new tele meeting

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Vincenzo (Feb 15, 2022)

i noted one wrong thing in the last meeting... no beer/alcohol

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Feb 15, 2022)

Vincenzo said:


> i noted one wrong thing in the last meeting... no beer/alcohol


You came too late!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Feb 15, 2022)

Marcel said:


> I open this one again so you guys have a place to indicate the desire for a new tele meeting


Always will be in any meeting.

And sorry for just being a listener.

It was too late here.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Feb 15, 2022)

I was wondering how you were staying awake.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Feb 15, 2022)

SaparotRob said:


> I was wondering how you were staying awake.


Also myself!!!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## B-17engineer (Feb 18, 2022)

I'm in for the next meeting, been a while since I've been on 1

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 18, 2022)

Well, look what the cat dragged in.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 18, 2022)

The come back kid is back again.


----------



## T Bolt (Feb 18, 2022)

Been quite a while Harrison


----------



## rochie (Feb 18, 2022)

Harrison, good to see you mate !


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 18, 2022)

You're a WWII airplane buff Harry!


----------



## B-17engineer (Mar 19, 2022)

Haha thanks guys, sorry life is just all over with working night shift and then another part time job but would love to catch up with everyone


----------

